# Who would you fight?



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

If you were a space marine and had the chance to fight any of the traitor legions special characters who would you fight?

I would fight Cypher as he is one of the fallen!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I would fight Cypher, but only because its the encounter I'm most likely to survive. You need an entire chapter to even contemplate killing any of the other specials. Cypher is just a dark angel with two pistols and a can of whoop-ass.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Provided, I was on an even-playing field, I'd prefer to go after El'Johnson, for being a fence-sitting waffle.

Otherwise, as cool as the Emperor's Children may be, I'd probably go with Fulgrim next, just because I have no love for narcissistic pretty boys.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, considering I have no martial training and any of those guys would kick the living crap out of the top fighters on our planet with their left pinky, I'm voting Kharn.

Why Kharn? I know he won't torture me or draw out the fight. He's just going to lop my head off and run to the next fight. Clean and easy.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lucius...cuz he has this aura...."beat-the-living-sh*t-outta-me" aura...and after i beat him to a bloody pulp, he'll be dead-ish...so itll be all good, i just might be possessed by the dude at the end


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i voted Angaron because i would probaly die of fright before any blow was landed


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted logar cause assuming I was on an even keel with him i'd get to kill the sulky bastard who through his sulkiness started the whole heresy.


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

Id go after Abbaddon. When i visualize my perfect sunday it usually ends with me being cut in half by someone weilding a sword containing a warp entity. And Abbaddon really seems like the kind of guy who could get that done for me.

Cheers!


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted Kharn. If I'm a space marine it's probably the one I've got more chances against.

Cypher has just too thick of a plot armour (embedded into his rules, no less!) and I'm not 100% sure that he's on the wrong side, so...

Kharn is more predictable and thus easier to kill. The others are simply too hard to beat, and my life would be wasted if I went 1 on 1 against them. With a full squad of brethren and a couple meltas, however...


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Horus.
I'd just hope he tried to convert me to chaos.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd fight alpharius, just because I could get out of fighting by offering to become one of his agents. Plus i'd be an Alpha Legionnaire of sorts, which is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

I voted Horus, because if you're going to die a horribly bloody death why not go all the way? 
"Bye honey, I'm off to fight the Warmaster."
"Did you take your pills?"
"Yeah,yeah...."


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why I would fight Fabulous Bile of course. We could go dancing and have dinner then when he wasn't expecting it I could run him through.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Kharn the Betrayer for me... A formidable Warrior, and a glorious death sounds promising!


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Gav Thorpe...


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Carnivore said:


> Gav Thorpe...


Nice, Gav is probably worse than Horus ....:shok:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Skye said:


> Nice, Gav is probably worse than Horus ....:shok:



Far, far worse... Look what he's done to Chaos...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't see why Cypher is on there, he is of unknown allegiance, and I do wonder why everone thinks he is the weakest of the guys on there.

Also its unknown if Night Haunter is dead, just a speculation really :victory:

But back on topic.

I would have to fight Lucius, doubt I would win, however the bastard is probably the biggest traitor of the lot in my eyes, though I wouldn't engage him in hand to hand combat he would purely own a Space Marine with his whip/sword, probably just bombard him from orbit:biggrin:


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Depends of wich chapter am I from. Beim SW, then Ahriman. :grin: But if I would be a blood angel, then Abaddon. Horus is gone, I must revenge my primarch, and who else has the same face?


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

cypher with out a doubt even if i was just a guardsman a single las (and is it pronounced "layz" or "lahz"?) shot to the head and bam!! even a genetically enhanced super warrior cant live without his head.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

not fulgrim anyway, he would probably try and get you into bed with him lol


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I don't see why Cypher is on there, he is of unknown allegiance, and I do wonder why everone thinks he is the weakest of the guys on there.
> 
> Also its unknown if Night Haunter is dead, just a speculation really :victory:
> 
> ...


Well Night haunter got shanked all right...and I agree that no one knows who Cypher (or the "Fallen") is/are allied with.

Anyway,if you're gonna fight any of these bad boys, might as well go out in style. :mrgreen:


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

id fight huron, so i could eat his familiar.

i bet warp energy is tasty:alcoholic:


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

There's always room for warp energies!


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

So everyone pretty much wants to have a glourious painful death at the hands of lucius.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

id go with Mortarion. something about being sliced in half by a scythe, and then left to rot.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would probably go for huron and just have a flak vest and an EMP. his body is like 70% bionic or somehting.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i said cypher cause id just help him (and find out who the hells side his on and also get the real story of what happened)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Huron Blackheart has the biggest vagina on the list.


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

Initiate said:


> I would fight Cypher, but only because its the encounter I'm most likely to survive. You need an entire chapter to even contemplate killing any of the other specials. Cypher is just a dark angel with two pistols and a can of whoop-ass.


Well yeah but hes around the same age as the lion, which is pretty old,which means lots of time to get your skillz good, and in dark angels 4th edition codex it says it sometimes takes the whole of the deathwing to bring down one of the fallen, and this guy is like the most notorious of the lot, just saying.:victory:


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I would fight typhus. Before he dealt the death blow, only 2.7 seconds after we crossed paths, I would surrender completely and utterly to the service of nurgle. 

SWEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Night Haunter. He just stood and took it like a bitch last time. Easy Win!


----------

